# 2000 maxima auto won't shift back to 4th/overdrive



## dheck (Aug 23, 2007)

Hello All,

My 2000 SE (auto trans.) will not shift back to 4th gear/overdrive after I re-activate the o/d button. 
This occurs after I pull any lengthy grades in 3rd (downshifting from 4th to grd prior to the grade). A/C is off when running, outside temps. have been from 80-95 F. , engine temps. are mid line on the gauge and no dash error lights have come on.
Trans fluid serviced every 15 k. miles (car has 95,000 miles on the odom.) And has been serviced methodically. Vehicle has had computer diagnostics run on the engine and trans with no hard errors indicating.
After stopping the car for 45min. to an hr. car drives fine and shifts great.

One other interesting symptomn: After cresting grade and activating o/d button , heading downhill and taking foot off accelerator at 70 mph or so rpm drops momentarily as if it is shifting to 4th, but vehicle freewheels at 1000 rpm, with no engine braking apparent until I manually go back to 3rd gear.

thanks for any input!
Dheck


----------

